# AKC Chesapeake Bay Retrievers Pups



## deeds (Nov 14, 2012)

We have some Chesapeake pups available. The puppies in this litter are from AKC Registered parents and can also be registered with the AKC. 2 amazing pedigrees strategically planned for several years now, we flew them in from different states to create the best mix of traits for pedigrees, health, waterfowl hunting, upland game hunting, size, head size and color. They are both unbelievable hunters, family dogs (house of 4 kids) and protectors. Sire: Rimcountry’s Mac Attack Dam: Water Spirit Nixie. Out of a liter of 12 we have 2 females and 4 males left. They turn 7 weeks old today and received their health check and current shots from our vet. Both parents are on site have gone through their health checks and we are very excited to find the remaining puppies good homes.
Thx good hunting;


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Outstanding waterdogs. Had a Chessie-Lab cross for years until he died from old age. Only reason I waterfowl hunted after a while is because he lived for it.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Love Chessies, hunting machines. Hope they find great hunting homes.


----------



## deeds (Nov 14, 2012)

Love the picture and response. We are down to 2 males and 1 female.


----------



## deeds (Nov 14, 2012)

FYI- I will be driving from Northern Utah to Vegas area this weekend if anyone is interested in a puppy that lives in southern utah.


----------



## deeds (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for everyone sharing these little guys..

I have 1 female and 1 male left. Turned 8 weeks old yesterday.

Female is darkest of the litter and largest female. She is very curious and athletic. Has the blocky head like the father going to be incredible.
Male is lighter brown with sedge hihglights. He has a calm personality and more tender personality. He has the more narrow head like mother, you can tell his nose is more advanced then some ib his litter.


----------



## Elitebaseball (Oct 10, 2021)

Do you have any pups left ? Price ?


----------

